# First Engines



## cfellows (Feb 1, 2009)

Not wanting to hijack Captain Jerry's thread, here is a video of my first steam engine. It's a double action oscillator, 1/2" bore. I built it in the early 1990's.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WCeGLTmTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WCeGLTmTs[/ame]

Anybody else got pictures or videos of their early engines?

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Feb 1, 2009)

My very first engine was the McCabe Runner.
I didn't have a home shop at that time.
All the parts were made with a drill press, files, emery cloth
and a Dremel tool.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrOUH-V8urg[/ame]

Rick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice first timer Rick---Like they say "You always remember your first!!! ;D ;D" my first was one of Elmers engines, built with my then new lathe---I didn't have the mill yet. I tried some milling in the lathe when I built this, and thats what decided me to go out and purchase a mill.---Brian EDIT Whoops---Sorry about that Chuck--I didn't see that it was you and not Rick that started this thread.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 1, 2009)

Chuck

First ones are still fun. Your post is exactly what I was trying to provoke with the "anything goes" thread. Lets see more.

Jerry


----------



## shred (Feb 1, 2009)

David Goodfellows' Brassy Babe (with a few mods)--


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 1, 2009)

i have 2 videos of engines
the first engine is one my dad made for me about 30 years ago, he didn't have a lathe at the time.
he just used files and the drillpress.




this next engine is one i built about 20 years ago and it is my second steam engine, it is an engine that edgar westbury posted plans for in model engineer back in 1967. it is a double acting wobbler.





the video quality is kinda poor (i think my camera is getting old) none the less i hope you enjoy they 2 vids

chuck


----------



## joeby (Feb 1, 2009)

I know steam engines are the major interest here, but I never spent much time on them, I think mostly because I know very little about them. My interest was in IC engines.

 I really didn't want to post this, it is a Topsy Turvy built about 15 or more years ago. It started as a group project; but the group didn't come through and I ended up doing this one on my own. The block was started on by another fellow in the group and he left the block a little on the long side (13/16" IIRC) and I had to redrill some of the holes along with a few other changes. I think this is the only running engine out of about six that were started. It isn't the first engine I started on; but was the first finished and running.











 Looking at the pictures, you'll see why I wasn't going to post. The workmanship is not even close to what is seen on this site, and the engine is in need of a major cleanup. It has a fair number of running hours on it, and is missing the fuel tank and water tank.

 Now, I'm gonna have to put this on my list to get it cleaned up and back on it's shelf where it belongs, instead of a corner in the back of the shop!

Kevin


----------



## cfellows (Feb 1, 2009)

Kevin,

I love the Topsy Turvey. I may have to build one someday.

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 1, 2009)

My first engine is still not finished. I started it in the middle of 2006. It will someday be a 1932 Bugatti. There are a few things i am planning to upgrade now that i have the courage to attempt. Some of those being water jackets, better cylinder liners with rings instead of orings. 

Someday 

Steve


----------



## oldiron64 (Feb 2, 2009)

My first engine was this Dave Gingery stirling. I have built some others but still find this one to be the easiest to use to explain stirlings to the un-initiated.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 3, 2009)

here is my very first engine a wobler. i was so excited when i finished it and it worked.
now im hooked ;D :bow:


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 4, 2009)

I quess this is my first engine..............a piece of copper pipe and a burner. Can not get simpler then that! I found the plans here: http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/pop-pop/buildpop.htm a few years ago. When I made the hull it was shiny, and I wanted an antique look, so I put it in a plastic bag with a cup of water and left it for a few months. Presto! nice and rusty. It runs amazingly well. 






A close-up of the "Engine"





Check out the Dual Jet Pipes





After I made this I was hooked and got my lathe and mill shortly after.

IronHorse


----------



## PhillyVa (Feb 4, 2009)

What a neat :bow: :bow: :bow: little boat :bow: :bow: :bow:

Regards

Philly


----------



## Kludge (Feb 4, 2009)

Totally agree, Philly. 

I had one when I was a small person (We had just upgraded from the whole dugout thing so boatbuilding was still pretty new. :big and played with it (as in adjusting the coil, changing the burner to a candle which didn't help etc) until it broke mo' badder than I could fix at the time. It had completely slipped my mind until IronHorse brought his in for show and tell. 

Simplicity in the upmost!

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 5, 2009)

By golly I had a little tin boat like that back around '54. Great fun and, like Kludge, fixed on it til it wuz broke.

I think I'll retire out to the shop and make meself another one!!

Pete


----------



## rake60 (Feb 5, 2009)

IronHorse that is a great example of a water impulse engine.
I can see how that project would get you hooked on building more.
Nice work!

Rick


----------



## old_bones (Feb 5, 2009)

My first engine was a duel action wobbler. It's a great engine to start out with and fun to build.






Now I'm hooked. I'm currently working on a horizontal mill engine and a two cylinder wobbler. A great way to pass a long Pennsylvania winter.


----------



## Shopguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all.
A picture of my first steam/compressed air engine to actually run. Was more than pleased when it ran for the first time




Regards
Ernie J


----------



## Kludge (Feb 5, 2009)

Shopguy  said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> A picture of my first steam/compressed air engine to actually run. Was more than pleased when it ran for the first time



Now here's a case of delightfully understated blingification - just enough to be contrasty without so much as to be gaudy. What kind of paint did you use on this, Ernie?

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Shopguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Kludge

If I remember correctly the paint on that engine was green enamel for metal. Just wanted enough to set of the flywheel, fluted connecting rod etc.

Regards

Ernie J


----------



## Kludge (Feb 5, 2009)

Shopguy  said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly the paint on that engine was green enamel for metal. Just wanted enough to set of the flywheel, fluted connecting rod etc.



Thanks, Ernie. I like the way you did it and have swiped the idea for future reference. 

BEst regards,

Kludge ... Shamelessly stealing ideas for years


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is my first one, did not have anything to make the flywheel with so an old valve handle served the purpose, sure like the one you have posted especially the one that Kevin posted must tell us more about it, Lathe Nut


----------



## itowbig (Feb 6, 2009)

lathe nut i like that one kinda cool looken


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 7, 2009)

Great engines!

My first was the philip duclos fire eater.

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...4&ei=O72NSffIC4aIqQO2kYmPDQ&q=kbkustoms&hl=en

A very good rotary table exercise.


----------



## putputman (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my first attempt at building a steam engine. I built it out of scrap I had around the shop. I was pretty tickled when at actually ran.


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 8, 2009)

very nice engine :bow:

 i was wondering what the gas engine model is in the back ground of the video?

chuck


----------



## joeby (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinda looks like a New Holland.

Kevin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 8, 2009)

Iron horse:
 Thanks for the link on the put puts. I knew there was a reason I was saving all those olive oil cans. 
That hull design with a few refinements and mods would also make a nice little "real " model steam boat. Several years ago I saw a boat of similar design in the Toy building at the Shelburne Museum In Vermont. It was powered by a little oscillator similar to the James Senf, _Mini-kin _ in Steam and Stirling book one it IIRC it had a small simple horizontal copper tank boiler with alcohol burner. The the fuel tank was built into the hull also made of tin plate.  
Tin


----------



## putputman (Feb 8, 2009)

Chuck, it is a 1/2 scale of a 1/2 hp New Holland that I have been working on this winter. Every once in a while I get a little discussed with the castings and the prints, so I work on something else for awhile. 

I just finished "Chuck's horizontal engine". I also built "Brian's slinky" and have a Atkinson about half done since I started the New Holland. 

It's been a long winter.


----------

